# oilatum cream or diprobase



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I'm suffering with really dry hands at the moment, probably due to all the handwashing I do at work, I just wondered if there is any preference between using oilatum or diprobase cream to try and sort them out.

Looked at the data sheets and both say safe to use in pregnancy (unless you know different), so really its just a case of is one likely to be more effective than the other.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

Sorry to hear you are suffering, the skin really does take a beating when you have the double whammy of pregnancy and working in the NHS   To be honest there is very little to chose at all between the different brands of emollient and most people tend to end up with the one that is most cosmetically acceptable to them (or has the easier bottle/tub) or the one their GP prefers to prescribe  

I'd just try one and see if it helps and if not switch to another brand until you find one that does  Hope it gets better soon  
Maz x


----------

